# Convention In Raleigh



## BayouBBQ (Feb 15, 2007)

I arrived tonight around 10:30pm. We went down to the bar after checking in to have a couple drinks. Mike Mills and Chriss Lilly were there as well. We look forward to having a good time.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 15, 2007)

Mills and Lilly, how'd you like to eavesdrop on that conversation? Might pickup a thing or two.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

We just returned from the NBBQA Annual Convention in Raleigh, NC where we exhibited Smokin' Cole's BBQ products, attended some very informative seminars, and had the priviledge of meeting some legends in BBQ including Paul Kirk, Mike Mills, Woody Wood, WillyT, and Corndog, among others. We had the priviledge of having dinner with Paul Kirk Friday evening. He and Mike Mills graciously signed their books for me.
We got Smokin's Cole's products in 5 new retail stores throughout the country as well as another very lucrative potential oppurtuntiy in the works. 
To top off the weekend Smokin' Cole's BBQ Sauce took the NBBQA 2007 People's Choice Award with 32 other sauces competing. This made the drive back much more enjoyable. All in all, it was a great weekend. Next year's convention will be held in Austin, TX, but I did lobby to have it in Charleston, SC in the future, we'll see.


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> We just returned from the NBBQA Annual Convention in Raleigh, NC where we exhibited Smokin' Cole's BBQ products, attended some very informative seminars, and had the priviledge of meeting some legends in BBQ including Paul Kirk, Mike Mills, Woody Wood, WillyT, and Corndog, among others. We had the priviledge of having dinner with Paul Kirk Friday evening. He and Mike Mills graciously signed their books for me.
> We got Smokin's Cole's products in 5 new retail stores throughout the country as well as another very lucrative potential oppurtuntiy in the works.
> To top off the weekend Smokin' Cole's BBQ Sauce took the NBBQA 2007 People's Choice Award with 32 other sauces competing. This made the drive back much more enjoyable. All in all, it was a great weekend. Next year's convention will be held in Austin, TX, but I did lobby to have it in Charleston, SC in the future, we'll see.




As I said on another Board Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 18, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 19, 2007)

"Smokin' On The Susquehanna"
MABA's Convention & Trade Show,
Host Convention Center, Route 30, Lancaster, PA
Email Fred Shultz for Attendee or Exhibitor Packet

http://www.mabbqa.com/expo.html

http://www.mabbqa.com/pix/attendee.pdf

I might go...not sure , as I'm a bit tied up just prior to that.. will make a last minute decision


----------



## BayouBBQ (Feb 20, 2007)

Shelly
We won't be exhibiting at any other conventions this year. We will be concentrating on a few contests I have planned and hopefully bring on a new pruduct. Maybe we will get to a Fancy Foods Show next year.
Russ


----------

